# Coastal yeilds



## Colby S (Feb 20, 2011)

I'd like to know how many bales an acre yalls coastal fields produce, round or squares, we do both.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Here in the Central Texas Blacklands.

Best annual yield ever was a little over 7T/A; average 5.5T/A; Some down in the 4.5T/A range. Figure 35 square bales per ton or 55 pounds per small bale. 
Figure 1.8 Round Bales/T or 1100 lbs/RB (5' X 5'} 
A time or two I square baled over 3T/A in one cutting. (more than 105 bales/A) and that was a chore. First time baled a round then picked up that round for room to bale another round. 
Next time I used a tractor with a creeper range to pull the baler, and could digest the huge windrows. 
Now that kind of hay is round baled.

If all goes as planned each season will be three cuttings that test in the 12% CP range.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Here in ctl Fl SAND hills

We would average two cuttings for a total yeild of 4 tons per acre +/-. That is one reaon that we stopped growing Coastal and went with Tift-85. Larger yeild,more cuttings, higher quality hay. Tift-85 does take more fert,gets stemmy faster and is hard to get established. When you do get it going right, it is ssssooooo........... much better than Coastal !!

scrapiron


----------



## stxhunt (Apr 16, 2010)

18 ac of nk37 and cut Avery 28 to 30 day five cut's per yr. The worst cutting 750 to the best 1100 sq. @ 55 to 60 lbs. per. Sq. bales

This past yr. 2010 was the below average don't now way never rally toke off fertilize and water the same each yr. but this yr. my best was below 600 sq. per cutting on this 18ac.

Sorry for the grammar and spelling


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

We average about 2 tons to the acre in coastal per cutting and will get 3 cuttings a year and sometimes 4-5 if we get the rain. This hay is testing about 12-16% with an average being about 14%. We try to cut every 28 days. But this yield all depends on management with the fertility program, grasshopper, gopher, and weed control, and most important of course how much rain we receive.


----------

